# waranty work ar Tom Johnson in Charlotte NC



## rainman80 (Oct 4, 2004)

We dropped our travel trailer at Tom Johnson Camping Center on September 20th for a scheduled appointment for warranty work to be completed on September 22nd.We were told we could pick our trailer up on September 30th. my wife called on September 29 to tell them we'd be by to get our trailer and to find where to pick it up. she was told they'd need more time to fix the trailer. We then drove to Tom Johnson's to see what had been done with our trailer. NONE of the work had been done. as a matter of fact, the trailer hadn't been moved in the 10 days it was there. The trailer is supposed to have a 2 year bumper to hitch warranty on it. we have taken trailers to Tom Johnson on at least 4 different occasions and EVERY time we have trouble either getting the work done or getting our trailer back so we can use it to camp.
We'd love to be able to just give the trailer back and go somewhere else to purchase a travel trailer. We are mainly filing this complaint because we'd like other folks to know there is a problem with Tom Johnson Camping Center's service department.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 5, 2004)

waranty work ar Tom Johnson in Charlotte NC

So why don't you go see the owner (Tom Johnson) and confront him with the issue and see what he says?  Maybe the service department needs a little shaken up, if the owner gets into the issue.  Maybe he doesn't know there is a problem(s) in the service department.  Just trying to give him the benefit of the doubt.
And what did they say when you went to pick it up and they had not done anything?
And, you have the right to just go and pick up your trailer and go somewhere else.  Have you filed a complaint with the BBB?


----------



## janicenlarry (Oct 6, 2004)

waranty work ar Tom Johnson in Charlotte NC

If none of the above works, or a report to the manufacturer, go to
http://www.ripoffreport.com/default.asp and file a complaint.


----------



## rainman80 (Oct 7, 2004)

waranty work ar Tom Johnson in Charlotte NC

i tried to get in touch with the "customer service" department at Tom Johnson. i was told there is no "customer service" department, there is only a "service" department.  when i went to pick up the 5th wheel and the work hadn't been done, they wanted me to just let it there and they'd work on it. i told them i bought the 5th wheel to camp with not to let it set at the dealer. i also called the main store in Marion,NC to try to get in touch with MR Tom Johnson but couldn't. we have found a gentleman who will come to our house and do warranty work.  my reason for posting the complaint on RVUSA was so that people who are considering an rv purchase at Tom Johnson and who are thinking about service after the sale will have a reference.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Nov 5, 2004)

waranty work ar Tom Johnson in Charlotte NC

I think that you will find that most of the RV Super Stores are the same way.  They will treat you like royalty until you sign on the dotted line then they don't know your name nor do they recognize your rig.  I bought my motorhome from Walt Michael's RV Super Store in Belleville, MI.  When you call they have an automated answering machine that comes on and tells you that "All our representatives are busy helping other customers."  After about an hour of this I gave up.  I have not talked to a human being at Walt Michaels since about three months after I bought the motorhome.  During the first three months I talked to an operator who put me on hold and then would come back on every few minutes to asked me who I was holding for.  The last time I called to talk to my salesman.  After being put on hold seven times she came back on and asked me who I was holding for.  I told her for the seventh time and then she informed me that he had quit a couple days after I bought the motorhome.  

I have taken my motorhome to Allsport RV Center in Fayetteville, NC on three occasion for service.  They have always been prompt, understanding, and efficient.  Don't know how far you are from Fayetteville but I recommend them.  Not a big dealer, just one who cares.


----------



## combsc (Mar 21, 2007)

Re: waranty work ar Tom Johnson in Charlotte NC

I recently purchased a used travel trailer from Tom Johnson Camping and after my first trip out with it found out that the front was leaking and inside the front walls were soaked and partially rotted.  They said they would do me right which turned out they were willing to take my trailer back in on a trade but would only give me $2,500 or so less than I paid for it.  

They agreed to pay half for the repairs which they replaced the top half of the interior panneling and wet insullation plus they resealed the roof which they evidently did not even inspect before selling me the trailer.  I felt pretty good about the repairs they did but after I got it home I found out that the bottom half of the front trailer wall was also soaked and rotted.  I feel like they were well aware of the water damage on my trailer before they sold it to me and did not tell me about it.

I feel cheated by Tom Johnson camping because they either knew about the water damage but did not tell me before I purchased the trailer or did not have anyone sufficiently skilled to do such an inspection.  I also feel cheated that they only have did the repairs and if I had not found out about it the trailer would have rotten completely in the front and could have caused potential health problems for my family.  Either way I will  never go back to Tom Johnson Camping.


----------

